
The Credit-Card Fees Merchants Hate, Banks Love and Consumers Pay - nvr219
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-credit-card-fees-merchants-hate-banks-love-and-consumers-pay-11592731800
======
nvr219
How to disrupt this one? Apple Pay type thing?

